# Water Dragon Viv



## GingerJam (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought I'd add a picture of my new viv - my wd was getting a bit big for the last one. Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

thats stunning, well done mate : victory:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

it's great
linda


----------



## GingerJam (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I managed to get the viv built which is 4 x 3 x 2ft, giving a bit more height!

I didn't know if I should try and get a kind of shelf added or any more branches?


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

heya great viv! yeh imo could do with something else to use all the hieght  either a shelf or more branches  or both


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

Bravo!


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

you could maybe build a climbing wall at the back if you like. he woudln't mind! brilliant job though, looks great!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Good job looks great


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

viv looks fab....well done!


----------

